# Dragon's house update



## Dragon41214 (Apr 14, 2014)

Today I finally bit the bullet and added sand to the gravel substrate in my aquarium. It is still a bit cloudy but not as bad as I expected. I also realize eventually the gravel will end up on top and that is okay with me. I love the piece of driftwood I purchased, Dragon is finding lots of little tunnels to swim through. The Anacharis in the background started as three pieces two weeks ago it was growing roots all over so I just broke it up and stuck it in the gravel and it is continuing to sprout new growth it is super easy! I think I am done with adding plants for now.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

That looks very pretty!


----------



## AudaxViator (Feb 5, 2014)

Really nice! You have a good eye for balance and I love the black sand. It's always cute to see them explore new things


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Great job :thumbsup: Your tank looks fantastic!


----------



## Dragon41214 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind comments. I would like to add more of course, it's an addiction! On the backside of the taller lace rock with the Anubias Nana the rock creates a really deep cave it is his favorite place to sleep. As soon as the lights go off he backs right in there I love looking in there and just seeing the tip of his nose and big fish eyes. I totally over paid for that rock with a partially dead plant attached before I knew better but I am glad I did because he loves his secret lair. My goal is to hide the white paper (I tried a background which also didnt work) I had to put behind his tank between the black stand he is quite vain and will spend all day fighting with his reflection. I would prefer an African water Fern there it would be quite happy with the current from the filter but it is not easy to find and I had the Anachris floating before I decided to plant it. I imagine in no time the Anacharis will hide it completely but if I happen to get some Water Ferm I will re-home the Anacharis. 

I have photos of each step of his tank morphing it is funny three weeks ago I started out with plastic ornaments I quickly removed them once I brought home my first plant then the rest is history.


----------



## TheBigAnimation (Oct 24, 2012)

What type of substrate is that and where did you get it?

EDIT: Your tank also looks really nice! I'm sure he's really happy to have such a nicely laid out habitat 8D! Also, isn't that moss ball thingie called a Marimo Ball @ Petco & Petsmart?


----------



## Dragon41214 (Apr 14, 2014)

It is a Marimo I didn't purchase it from a chain store I ordered it online. (Wendiland.com it is the large size $11 before shipping) I paid $15 with shipping which is double what you can get them for at Petsmart or Petco but I am really pleased with the quality. Moss balls and Marimos are different a Marimo is actually a species of algae, moss balls are moss. I haven't seen any Marimos as green at the LFS or the chain stores. I started out with just cheap gravel from Petsmart then started adding plants, I decided on Rhizome's so I wouldn't have to break down my tank and start over then kept looking for easy plants to grow in just gravel. I added 5lbs of aquarium sand I purchased at Petco after doing research on some planted tank sites and found it suitable mixed for my needs primarily because my Banana Plant was growing stilts and wasn't staying rooted in only gravel. I actually prefer the look of sand.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

WOW is that a banana plant on the left side?! its so large! 8D I have one too but the leaves are super small. XD 

amazing tank <3


----------



## Dragon41214 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you for your kind comment. Yes it is, they had some smaller leaf varieties I chose this one because the leafs were a different color and size than my other plants. I like it but it does take up a lot of space. I considered re-homing it but my Betta uses it as a shade tree to get a break from his light.


----------



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

Love the tank. It's a Fluval edge isn't it. I've got one in storage...Might have to dig it out!


----------



## Dragon41214 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you and yes it is a Fluval Edge I really like it and regret not going back to the Petsmart that over discounted it on clearance and buying at least one more.


----------



## Dragon41214 (Apr 14, 2014)

Well I freaked out because I started to see little Planaria in his tank, removed the Anacharis because he seems to miss his food once it gets near them and so do I. I did a major water change stirred up all the substrate, noticed my Banana plant wasn't doing very well. I tore the leaves off and have the roots floating in a separate vase with the Anacharis if it comes back that would be great. Now all left is my Anubias and the Marimo. I did reorganize his rocks and driftwood which he is really excited about because I created another tunnel for him. I also took the opportunity to put his heater in since I had everything pulled apart anyway. I guess it's back to the drawing board. Perhaps this time I will stick to only Anubias plants.


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Planaria won't hurt Dragon, and the numbers shouldn't get out of hand if there isn't fish food for them to eat. If you really hate them in the tank (I know I do!), you can dose around 0.1g fenbendazole per 10 gallon to kill them off. You can get a 4 pack of 1g fenbendazole from Petco as a dog dewormer. It's a little expensive, and it will only work on planaria and hydra, and there are some worms that look like planaria but aren't. You just need to crush it up a little more so it can dissolve better, and you might pre-dissolve most of it beforehand in a cup of warm dechlorinated water by shaking/swirling it. It should not hurt Dragon, even if you go over the recommended dose a bit (shrimp and snails are fine at 0.1g per 10 gallon).

I've never had any luck with banana plants. If you could get some water wisteria, they usually do great planted or floating.


----------



## Dragon41214 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you for the tips on Fenbendazole the water change seems to have gotten it under control. At least I know they will soon die off. The planeria were really small still Dragon and I visually inspect his aquarium every day. I sound like the crazy fish lady LOL but he does seem to point out issues in his aquarium. They were definitely crawling on the glass GROSS! My Banana plant was a bit off colored when I bought it and sprouted two new leafs in two weeks but I noticed last night one of the leafs was beginning to melt. It was really difficult to keep planted in the gravel I have a Fluval Edge which is a total pain to clean anyway especially with floating plants or plants without tight leaf stems so I kicked it out. Poor guy's aquarium is quite bare now going to stop at the LFS and get some Anubias Nana for his driftwood and maybe a Java Fern.


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

It's kind of funny, the betta in my Edge has similar colors as Dragon.


----------



## Dragon41214 (Apr 14, 2014)

Awe little cutie pies! Mine has the black stand also but he is a brat and wouldn't leave his reflection alone so I had to wedge a piece of paper between the aquarium and stand. I love how you have planted yours.


----------



## Dragon41214 (Apr 14, 2014)

I have upset him again I change his aquarium so frequently you would think he would get used to it! Anyway tonight I found some healthy Anubis Nana for his driftwood (crossing my fingers it is petite) at Petsmart and an Anubias Congensis that I added to his bare Lace Rock/ cave. I have since re-arranged things after the planeria crisis. I am not overly thrilled with it but I felt bad after taking out the Anacharis and Banana Plant.


----------

